# slow internet on macbook pro



## kmakwana (Sep 29, 2008)

I have my mac for over a year now and the internet has been blazing fast. This past weekend, somehow the internet has been so slow. I tried safari and firefox, same issue, when I type a new URL, the bar turns blue slowly, the first inch or so is fast and then it takes upto 20 to 30 seconds to move further indicating that the machine is trying to do something.

Please help if any settings can be changes to rectify this.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is your connection wireless? or wired?

Either way, you're going to need to go to your system preferences, and go to networks, and create a new location at the top there... if it's wireless, you may need to set up a new airport connection, if not, ethernet should already be there


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

is your wireless open? cuz somebody might be using it and downloading stuff that takes up lots of bandwidth. try to set a password on it if you're using wireless. if that works, reset your modem first, then reset your router. hope it helps


----------



## jonnyg (Mar 4, 2009)

I am now having the same problem. Any one have any other suggestions?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Ad-aware/Spyware and Viruses can cause this type of issue. Also you can get a software called "Main Menu" this free application will clean your machine by wiping all types of cache and more.


----------

